# Robert Louis Stevenson gave away his birthday



## Steerpike (Jun 25, 2012)

I thought this was cute:

Letters of Note: I have now no further use for a birthday


----------



## Sheilawisz (Jun 25, 2012)

That was very cute, thank you Steerpike!!

Sadly, too many people born in December feel this way about their birthdays, and the closer that your day is to Christmas, the worse and the more difficult it becomes to celebrate it properly =(

I can imagine that having your birthday in other dates like December 31, January 1, July 4 (for people living in the US) February 14 and others can represent a problem too, and I have also heard about people born in October 31 that hate Halloween so much that they choose to celebrate some other day!!

Another story that I read somewhere was about a December girl that loved Halloween so much, that she would always celebrate October 31 and totally ignored her biological birthday...

Mine is December 16 and I am fine with it =)


----------



## Ireth (Jun 25, 2012)

My birthday is Nov. 27, and I'm quite happy with it. Two batches of gifts within a month of each other? Awesome. XD


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Jun 26, 2012)

My birthday's very close to Christmas, but it never really bothered me. I still got lots of cool stuff.


----------



## Chilari (Jun 27, 2012)

What a charming, funny letter. Thanks for sharing. I've always been happy with an April birthday, though it has clashed with Easter a few times, but I've never really felt Easter overshadowed my birthday - in fact I believe it resulted in a greater number of chocolate eggs. It has made it difficult to arrange birthday celebrations, particularly at uni when all my friends had gone home for the holiday, but because Easter moves all the time it's not so constant an irritant as I imagine clashing with Christmas might be.

I have a cousin whose birthday is December 26th. When sending Christmas presents to that side of the family when they were kids, my parents were always careful to include an extra present for Chloe with birthday wrapping paper and strict instructions not to open it until the 26th.


----------

